# Lord Zargon thanks Scare Fair



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks Scare Fair



November 3, 2008



Lord Zargon thanks Scare Fair




On Saturday, October 11th, a nearly-full moon poured down its glow over Harold’s Haunted Cornfield, now known as part of Scare Fair in Cridersville, Ohio. As Old Man Moon twisted his brilliant path overhead, I gleefully stalked the unwary, and preyed upon the unwise. My deep appreciation is directed at producer and owner Mike Goff.



Yours in blood,




Zargon






[email protected]


----------

